# kareoke anyone?



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

i know this may be very dorky. but i have to ask.

does any one know if there are any kareoke head units available? are there any dvd players that can do it? i was looking for something with a player that would scroll the words across the screen.

thanks in advance.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, I kinda wondered about this too. I think that would be kinda pimp, but I would guess that you would need some kind of special Karaoke CD that had the words programmed into it.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

I don't see why a kareoke disc wouldn't work. My friends mom uses her DVD player and be jammin' all the time. You know I have to join in too.  But that's at their house, but if have one in your load why wouldn't it work? 
You know if you guys do this you have to get a mic too, right?


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

dont know about the mic. since none of my friends or i can sing. its all about everybody singing to same song really loud on the way back from a really long road trip. but not everybody knows the words. hence the kareoke would be necessary. 

do you know if any dvd player will play kareoke dvds/vcds/cds?


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

shaolin_racer said:


> *dont know about the mic. since none of my friends or i can sing. its all about everybody singing to same song really loud on the way back from a really long road trip. but not everybody knows the words. hence the kareoke would be necessary.
> 
> do you know if any dvd player will play kareoke dvds/vcds/cds? *


He he he ... I was joking about the mic. But sounds like a car load of fun.  And most new DVD players do play DVDs and CDs. You will have to check each model you look at to make sure if they play VCDs or not, most reasonably priced players do not though.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

i have a friend who put karaoke in his car. So its possible but um I have no clue how he did it. I think he just used his dvd player.


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

does any know of any program that will make kareoke cds? or will i have to buy them?


----------

